# Equipping the Dreadknight



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

I built my first Dreadknight the toehr day, and am in the middle of gluing the second one together now, and I finally noticed something particularly important. x.x

I was originally thinking that the heavy weapons replace a Doomfist in the same way as the Greatsword or the Hammer did, but upon closer look at the entry, I discovered that you can have two heavy weapons, a close combat weapon AND a Doomfist. 

At first I was sure I had screwed up my decision for glueing the first guy as I only gave him one heavy weapon. (REALY glad I didnt put in the Hammer permanently, with the second fist that piece is _almost_ pointless in my opinion) But then I thought about it, and I am starting to come to the decision that only one heavy weapon might be enough in order to save points.

So I suppose I am curious on other people's equipment layout for their Dreadknights. Would two heavy weapons fit into various points layouts better, or should I stick with one again for my second Dreadknight?


----------



## Sabet (Apr 5, 2011)

*Dreadknight*

If point cost isn't an issue, my favourite loadout if incinerator, psilencer, greatsword and personal teleporter.
To keep it minumum i would go with the psilencer, after that sword, incinerator then teleporter.
It depends on what kind of army you have. I employ a fast moving army, so i almost always take the teleporter.
A tip, never take the hammer. For 10 pts your losing and attack just to gain the ability to make whatever you hit initiative 1 or get a crew shaken. Not the best if you ask me.
The sword is much better, as it means you can choose between strength 6 (7 with hammerhand), with rerolls to everything or strength 10 attacks (i think it 2 in either case, 3 with charging)
If you want to be really mean include a librarian with might of titan in your force. Cast might of titan on the dreadknight and watch him hit with strength 10 and 3d6 penetration. As long as you don't roll triple 1 you basically destroy everything. If you do include a librarian don't take the sword, just ranged weapons and personal teleporters if thats your style.


----------



## Ferik (Nov 5, 2008)

Doing a full kit out on a Dreadnight is extreamly pricey you could get a full pagk squad and then some for what it would cost (though it looks reall cool).

Best bet I would think is 1 combat weapon my preferance being the Great sword and 1 ranged weapon which for me is a toss up between the Psycannon or the Incenerator both of which are dependant on what you will face the most I myself would go for the incinerator.

The Psilencer is too situational IMO since it's only really effective vs. daemons.

As for the Personnal teleporter well for the time being I would avoid using it for now seeing as some players are going to be dead set on the RAW of the rule (making it Jump infantry) and as such is a huge waste of points for now.

Cheers.


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

Guys around me are alright with the 12 inch move, but want to take up issue with the concept of a scout move shunt. x.x

I played a game today with two Dreadknights, one had a sword and heavy psycannon, the other had a gatling psilencer and heavy incinerator. Perhaps it was the enemy being space marines, but for 270 each the Psycannon equipped guy did alot better for his points I felt. Though both did phenomenal, so I think I shall have to playtest other equippings out more. But Heavy psycannon and Greatsword is a good layout for sure at least.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I'd honestly not give them CC upgrades, less attacks, more points and not all that much more killy. 

As for guns, I think the Heavy Incinerator is best. Heavy Psycannon has only 1 point of extra strength and rending at about 6" extra range. On the other hand, the Incinerator hits automatically. That's pretty nice. Psilencers is alright, but I still think the Heavy Incinerator is better. Heavy Incinerator is also the cheapest.

I'd never give it more than one gun, as it's primarily a combat monster. In fact, I'd actually consider no gun for that very reason.

Personal Teleporter is a must, being a Nid player I know how much it sucks to have a slow combat beastie. First turn assault (scout shunt) is always nice too.

Of course, I don't play GK, just theorycrafting but I have used lots of Monstrous Creatures before and a vanilla Dreaknight with Teleporter is like a dream model, especially when you can possible have scout.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

well i just built mine, and have kept the 2 doomfists, and armed it with psycannon and incinerator, so it can deal with diferent targets as needed, as for getting it into combat quicker, give it the scout rule from the gradmaster, and out flank the beasty and give your opponent a heart attack as it slams into his flank (and maybe surported by a squad of outflanking termies as well)


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm taking two with personal teleporter and heavy incinerator. If you're using this loadout, the RAW of them counting as jump infantry actually has an advantage- if they count as jump infantry, they can benefit from area terrain, and if any part of them is obscured, then they gain a cover save- they don't need a minimum of 50% covered. Then only problem is that they don't get the 2d6 armour penetration- which isn't too bad if you're S10 anyway. Since I'm only taking one gun anyway, there's no problem in not being able to shoot two guns.


----------

